# Added DRO and power feed to 8x30 mill



## misfitsailor (Apr 7, 2019)

I just finished adding a 3 axis DRO and an X axis power feed to my 42 year old Jet 8x30 milling machine (Made in Taiwan).  I really should have done this years ago!  I mounted the X axis scale on the front using the T slot, then added an alloy T track to the backside of the table for the limit switch end stops.  3D printed parts include the Z axis sensor bracket, the mounting plate for the relocated one-shot oiler, and s pair of wiring looms to organize the cables.  The power feed required a LOT of machining.  The bevel gear had to be re-bored, the dial shortened and bored out, the handwheel cut short and bored to 1", the milling table drilled and tapped to fit the kit's adapter plate, and (the scariest part) a longitudinal hole drilled and tapped in the leadscrew.   I still have full travels, but did lose the Y axis stop track, which I never used anyway.


----------



## Wizard69 (Apr 8, 2019)

nice upgrade.   DRO's become second nature real quick and eliminate the need to do a lot of math at the machine.   The only way to a better up grade would be to go CNC and many people simply don't want to be bothered.

By the way a nice little mill.


----------



## Davo J (Apr 8, 2019)

It's been some years since I've posted here and thought I'd posted my DRO install here back in 2010 (so i just found out googling lol) but evedently not.

I really like you install and power feed, it is a whole new world ( I installed the Y and Z axis to my machine as the X axis come standard on my machine but the others where not available for mime, so I had to make all the shafts,mounts ect like you (enjoyed it), but it's so much easier for me to use.

It's great to see people mounting the scale at the front instead or the rear, usually to leave the travels as they where from factory, instead of loosing travel.

I'm not sure about your table thickness but I was able to get both the scale and stops at the of the front.
http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?t=84767
Or Google installing a dro scale on front of table hm50/52.
I was able to keep both the scale and power feed stops at the front, thinking of it now I could have installed a T track like yours on the flat bar at the front. I used the steel angle for protection for the scale.
Just thought I'd throw this in in case you want your Y travel back.


----------



## misfitsailor (Apr 8, 2019)

Davo J, I didn't actually lose any Y travel, there was enough space remaining at the end of travel to fit the T track behind the table.  I saw how you did yours, very clever!  Thanks for your input.


----------

